# Ankle Carry: A Comfortable Back-Up When IWB Just Isn’t an Option



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/ba-s/2019/01/27/ankle-carry-comfortable-back-iwb-just-isnt-option-video/


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Ankle carry is not a option for me. First I wear cowboy boots, next I live in the country and have a horse farm so mud, dirt, sn*w, wod be very harmful for the gun and make it unreiable.


----------

